# Almost free books for homeschoolers



## DEKE01

My DW was a science teacher and loved to teach with hands on activities. But she hasn't taught in 20 years and we are getting ready to move, so we are cleaning out. These books are 20 - 30 years old, but most of the info remains relevant. 

Pick the books you want and I will ship them to you for the price of postage. PM me your address. Free free to ask Qs in the forum so that if you determine you aren't interested, others might be. 

Elementary
1. Simple Science Experiments
2.	Science on a shoestring : hands on science demonstrations
3.	Ranger Ricks - Pollution problems and solutions 
4.	Quick and Easy Ideas for Teachers: random topics for demonstration and discussion
5.	Fearon Book of Doing Science
6.	Wonders of Science, Land Animals
7.	Wonders of Science, Plant Life
8.	Deserts
9.	Incredible Egg â 4H classroom guide grades 4 - 5
10.	Science and Math Enrichment
11.	Total Math â grade 4 workbook
12.	Earth Sci Activities for grade 2 â 8
13.	Zoobooks: a couple of magazines about different animals
14.	Where was the moon
15.	Floods and Droughts â activity book for grades 4 â 8
16.	Fearon Book Bulletin Board Ideas
17.	Get it together â group projects for creative bulletin boards
18.	Experiments with everyday objects
19.	Science Fun â Simple experiments and projects
20.	Connections: science activity book

Middle school
1. 175 Science Experiments
2.	Human Development Program â Teacher Supplemental idea guide
3.	Bubbleology â teacherâs guide
4.	Algebra and Elementary Functions
5.	Trees around the world: curriculum guide for middle school social sci
6.	Insect Life cycles: curriculum guide for middle school social sci
7.	Asking about Life: text book
8.	Biology: text book
9.	Dictionary of Seashore Life

more to come tmr


----------



## mzgarden

I'll pm you my address separately, but list the books I'd like here in case others are picking and choosing as well. If you are listing more tomorrow, maybe hold off until I peruse your next list. Thanks for the generous offer.

My choices are, if still available:
2.	Science on a shoestring : hands on science demonstrations
6.	Wonders of Science, Land Animals
7.	Wonders of Science, Plant Life
9.	Incredible Egg &#8211; 4H classroom guide grades 4 - 5
19.	Science Fun &#8211; Simple experiments and projects
5.	Trees around the world: curriculum guide for middle school social sc


----------



## DEKE01

You got it MZgarden. 

You picked all fairly small, soft cover books so probably not more than 3 or 4 pounds.


----------



## DEKE01

My wife's aunt (kindergarten) and mother (2nd and 5th grade) were involved with curriculum development in their schools, so we ended up with several texts aimed at younger students. When you see a hyphen in the name, that's part of the title. If you see a colon, what follows is my attempt to explain the book a bit more. 

Elementary
21. Quick Science &#8211; experiments you can do in a minute
22.	Science Secrets: science demonstrations
23.	Ranger Rick&#8217;s Nature Scope: studies on frogs and toads
24.	Science Projects, Worksheets, and Helpful Ideas I
25.	Science Projects, Worksheets, and Helpful Ideas II
26.	101 Best Nature Games and Projects
27.	Imagination & Me: songs, music, activities aimed at kinders
28.	Secret Magnets
29.	Magic Science Tricks
30.	More Magic Science Tricks
31.	Easy to make Paper Art Activities for Holidays and Seasons
32.	Simple Science Says- Take One Mirror
33.	Simple Science Says- Take One Magnifying Glass
34.	Mother Nature&#8217;s crafts book
35.	How&#8217;s This for size &#8211; Fascinating Science Facts
36.	Wild Animal Flash Cards: a card deck game to learn about animals
37.	Bright Ideas for Teachers: this one isn&#8217;t just science but all sorts of activities for young students
38.	Stick your Neck out: beginning reading activities
39.	Creative Encounters-activities to expand children&#8217;s response to literature: You read stories like Flat Stanley or the Princess and the Pea and this book gives activities to spur discussion and suggests additional books with similar themes
40.	Reading Ideas Ready To Use: a workbook for beginning readers
41. Wildlife Adventure Cards: a box with a couple hundred cards on wild animals, with a photo and lots of info on habitat, foods, etc.


Middle School
10. Familiar Trees of South Carolina: a brief identification guide
11.	Creative Science &#8211; Ideas and Activities for teachers and children
12.	Science can be fun
13.	Events of the 20th Century : a book of word finds
14.	Unlocking Science Skills &#8211; Life Science/Biology


And in addition, for piano:

I have about 20 books, they range from classic exercises, a big book of rag time, sheet music from the 50s - 70s, jazz. Some of it is aimed at those with a year or two experience and some requires several years experience.

Guitar:

Maybe 15 books for beginning guitar


----------



## DEKE01

OK, no takers? It's going to Goodwill if no one speaks up soon.


----------



## mzgarden

uh oh, better add a few for me. Let me know the shipping charges and I'll send it along.

41. Wildlife Adventure Cards: a box with a couple hundred cards on wild animals, with a photo and lots of info on habitat, foods, etc.
34.	Mother Nature&#8217;s crafts book
26.	101 Best Nature Games and Projects
31.	Easy to make Paper Art Activities for Holidays and Seasons


----------



## DEKE01

mzgarden said:


> uh oh, better add a few for me. Let me know the shipping charges and I'll send it along.
> 
> 41. Wildlife Adventure Cards: a box with a couple hundred cards on wild animals, with a photo and lots of info on habitat, foods, etc.
> 34.	Mother Natureâs crafts book
> 26.	101 Best Nature Games and Projects
> 31.	Easy to make Paper Art Activities for Holidays and Seasons


will do. I had not made it to the post office yet so I'll just add it to the others. I'll try to get this shipped tmr AM before I leave town. If not then, it will be the first of next week.


----------



## DEKE01

OK, sorry for the delay. No mail today. They will go tmr. 

Unless someone else speaks up today, the rest are going to Goodwill. Lots of good stuff that I would love someone put to good use.


----------



## buslady

Any suitable for fourth graders.? I just started home schooling my grandson this week. Hope you still have something available. Thanks.


----------



## DEKE01

buslady said:


> Any suitable for fourth graders.? I just started home schooling my grandson this week. Hope you still have something available. Thanks.


everything not taken by MZ is still available thru tmr. I drive into town tmr and need to get a truckload of stuff to Goodwill. Most everything in the elementary list will be good for 4th graders more or less.


----------



## DEKE01

buslady, i did not get to goodwill today. must do it tmr. speak now or forever hold your peace.


----------



## buslady

please and thank you. Could I have any and all science books? both workbooks and study books, including middle school.
I am just starting, and would appreciate anything. Do you take pay pal? Shipping would be to 65622.
Just let me know and let me know how I can pay you Thanks Buslady


----------



## DEKE01

Buslady - send me a PM with your address. Need it tonight or very early tmr pls. I'll let you know what the postage is and you can mail me a check. I'm guessing it will be about $15.00 My science teacher wife selected what she thought would be best for 4th thru 8th grade. Lots of good stuff in there and I'm very happy to see that it is going to someone who will be able to put it to good use.


----------



## DEKE01

MZGarden - would you prefer I mail or bring them to you. DW and I are heading to Miami U on Thursday to see our DD. We can meet you at an intersection on Rt 32 sometime Thurs evening.


----------



## kareninaustria

Hey, DEKE01, I JUST saw this thread......I too am just starting out and could sure use materials (have 4 kids to teach, 7 through 16 years of age). I see that all the science books have been taken but I could sure use the beginning reading stuff:
38. Stick Your Neck Out
39. Creative Encounters
40. Reading Ideas Ready to Use
and maybe, if it's not spoken for:
37. Bright Ideas For Teachers

I hope it's not too late for my request; thanks for all of this, even if it's too late for me!
I will pm my address. I live in Missouri now, no longer in Austria as my name suggests, so shipping is not complicated.


----------



## DEKE01

kareninaustria said:


> Hey, DEKE01, I JUST saw this thread......I too am just starting out and could sure use materials (have 4 kids to teach, 7 through 16 years of age). I see that all the science books have been taken but I could sure use the beginning reading stuff:
> 38. Stick Your Neck Out
> 39. Creative Encounters
> 40. Reading Ideas Ready to Use
> and maybe, if it's not spoken for:
> 37. Bright Ideas For Teachers
> 
> I hope it's not too late for my request; thanks for all of this, even if it's too late for me!
> I will pm my address. I live in Missouri now, no longer in Austria as my name suggests, so shipping is not complicated.


Wooo Wooo wooo!!! Jackpot. 

I think all that you specifically asked for was taken by a local non HT person, but I do have several science, math, and misc books that should serve you well with your varied age group. There were some science books that were so similar that I split them between you and buslady. 

And that is the last of it.


----------



## kareninaustria

Thank you so much!


----------



## buslady

Thank you. I just never thought.


I also need your address too. Thank you so very much.


----------



## DEKE01

Buslady, you should delete that. It isn't wise to have your name and address out on the net like that. 

I'll send you a OM as soon as I know the postage.


----------



## mzgarden

Sorry I didn't see your question above until now but I did see your PM. Dropped a check in the mail to you from work. Thanks to you and DW for the very generous offer.


----------



## buslady

was wondering if you had received the postage money yet?


----------



## buslady

I received my books today. May I say they are super nice, and just what we needed. Thanks so much. Buslady


----------

